

North America is down to its last IPv4 addresses - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/north-america-is-down-to-its-last-ipv4-addresses-7000028708/

======
dang
This looks like a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7632346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7632346).

